# Hd-25 Cable replacement.



## conanwarrior

Hi everyone, I have currently been using the original cable that came with my hd 25's, but had a loose connection near the left ear.
  I cut the cable and repaired with solder, worked fine for a few months, but the solder then broke, so repaired again.(because im a cheap bugger lol). 
  Cut a long story short, I've done this around 4 times, and think its time to actually buy a new cable instead of looking like a twazzock with a bodge job cable.
  Can anyone recommend where to get a replacement cable, and should I go for the original or an upgrade cable?
  Thanks, Conan.


----------



## Skyyyeman

Of course you could always get a new replacement cable from Sennheiser.  As to a different cable which might make an improvement in sound, it's hard to say. You might want to check with Moon Audio - they provide many cables, and I use a Blue Dragon on my HD800 which provided a significant improvement.
   
  As to what others use on the HD25, which I also have, I was wondering myself.  On this site there's a lot of info on the HD25 that a good reading of all the posts might turn up something.  Come to think of it, I think I'll do it myself and see what comes up.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I have a new cable on order from BTG Audio, for my HD25.  I was never happy with the blue cable provided with my Adidas editions.  Mine will be silver plated copper, terminated for balanced listening, but he offers a more traditional variety:
   
http://btg-audio.com/webstore.htm#!/~/product/category=2609075&id=14054484


----------



## Skyyyeman

Once you receive the cable could you let us know if there is any improvement in sound?  I'd be interested in doing a cable improvement.  Interesting on his site, though, that there is very little comment about any improvement in sound - all the comments seem to be about what a great guy he is and what fine service he provides.  But, it would seem that there would have to be an improvement is sound, given the upgraded materials he uses v. the stock steel cable.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I would be glad to, but keep in mind its going to be a double upgrade.  Improved wire plus the benefit of going balanced....


----------



## kipox

Hi ButtUglyJeff,
  
 Any news on the improvement in sound with this cable ? I'm tempted to buy one.
  
 Thanks,
  
 Benoit.


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

My apologies.  I forgot to post here as well.
  

  
 This may sound as a bit of over embellishment.  But, this might be the best headphone related purchase I have yet made.  Between going from single ended to balanced, and going from steel to silver plated copper, these headphones have really opened up.  Instrument separation and soundstage have greatly improved.  Bass is more precise and treble now sparkles.  Maybe its synergy, but this is my favorite combo HD25 > RxMk3 > CLASdb > iPod Touch, and this upgrade is the main reason why.  My DT1350s have been dethroned...
  
 Skyyyeman ordered the base version of this cable, and he told me he's also very pleased with his results.
  
 So I say get it if you can, and never look back...


----------



## kipox

Thank you very much for the feedback! 
  
 As soon as I get paid, I'll go for it!
  
 Have a good day!
  
 Benoit
  
 EDIT
 _________________
 I found myself what balanced means 
  
 Thanks


----------



## ButtUglyJeff

I hope you enjoy....
  
 I just posted this :http://www.head-fi.org/products/btg-audio-midnight-hd-25-cable/reviews/9603
  
 Which just reinforces the same thing.


----------



## Skyyyeman

buttuglyjeff said:


> My apologies.  I forgot to post here as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes, it's certainly true that, as I conveyed to BUJ awhile back, I also experienced a significant improvement in sound using the basic HD25 Midnight upgraded cable (not balanced, with a basic single ended 1/8" mini termination) from BTG.  The improvements were not subtle and should be audible to anyone, with increased detail and transparency across the entire audio spectrum.  There were no downsides to the improvement in sound.  The HD-25 was improved to the point that I now found it to be more or less equivalent to the DT1350 in those areas where the HD-25 was a bit lacking v. the DT1350, mainly detail and transparency.  
  
 At $77, it's a fine value and a no brainer to get this upgrade.  However, I'd recommend that purchasers, with their order for a few dollars more, order an improved 1/8" termination available from Brian since the basic mini that Brian supplies I found to be not as smoothly finished as others I have.
  
 The BTG is a great value. However, it one wants to spend $195 (2.5x as much as the BTG and roughly equal to the price of the HD25 itself), the Moon Audio Blue Dragon does provide some further improvement v. the BTG Midnight.  I compared the two cables directly since I also have the Blue Dragon which I use on my HD600 (same connectors are used by Sennheiser on the HD25 and HD600).  I'd say the BTG provides about 80% of the improvement in sound that the Blue Dragon provides at significantly less cost. The Moon cable is also a premium cable that's better finished by Moon using rubber seals around the cable terminations, and is manufactured by Moon in only one day, versus 2 weeks for the BTG.  
  
 But, I'm very happy with the BTG and would certainly recommend that Brian mention the improvement in sound provided by his cables on his site, even if it's only to quote others.


----------

